# Introduction



## DouglasEdwards (Oct 1, 2016)

Hello everyone! I am Douglas Edwards and I look forward to share my views as well as my problems here! Thanks!


----------



## Capricious (Sep 21, 2016)

Welcome (even though I am a newbie myself)


----------

